# WTH? Kunming Dog?



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like a poorly bred American shepherd to me. WTH? I think I'll start a breeding program where I breed whatever to whatever and call them "Candler Dogs." What do you think? They'd make excellent pets, you know! :lol:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/kunmingdog.htm


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK what was your question??? It is rather obvious this is the chinese version of the GSD, like anyone would want one of those.........although I imagine they are tasty.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

not enough yield in it to make a good meat dog...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I wonder how good they were as working dogs when in the hands of the chinese military... maybe they're mal's in ugly suits and everybody knocks them because they look like weird GSD's.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Now I don't know the first thing about GSD's, but to me, that actually looks ALOT closer to the type of dog Von Stephanitz envisioned.










Pretty similar, huh? I wouldn't mind owning one of those dogs...might even convince me to switch breeds. Well, not really, but those are good looking herders!  






Andy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Andy, get a herder already. Bulldogs are for the deficient. Look at any breeder that enjoys sport.......they ALL switch to herders. 

Just better dogs.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I wonder how good they were as working dogs when in the hands of the chinese military...


speaking of china, i'm re-reading tom clancy's "The Bear and the Dragon", i love his books...but anyway--do the chinese even use K-9's as MWD or police K-9's? anyone know?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That dog has too much curl in it's tail. Looks to me like someone was breeding GSD and they have a bad gene, so decided to make it a NEW breed.


----------

